# Hail from the HEB Mid-Cities Area and Smithfield .455



## WarriorProphet (Nov 26, 2009)

Hail brothers!

My name is Gabe, I was recently raised at Smithfield 455 in NRH, TX and my father is also a member at Estelle in Euless. I have grown up in the mid cities area all my life, am active at church and charity, more recently with children's ministry at Wellspring Church which is down the road from my lodge.

I am happy to have found an online home and family of brothers as I am an avid gamer and net 2.0 enthusiast, and I especially love the logo!

I also like long walks on the beach, poetry by....HA wrong profile.

I enjoy fine tobacco, cigars and pipes specifically. I am a certified beer knurd so I have a great deal of knowledge on the brew. I have good knowledge of cheeses but not so much on wine, I find wine to be hit or miss in my tasting.

I have a hunger for the esoteric, especially those great "why" questions that taunt many of our fraternity's symbols and rituals and enjoy reading on those subjects, as well as any history, historical fiction, and poetry or epic stories.

Glad to be here!


----------



## scottmh59 (Nov 26, 2009)

welcome brother


----------



## rhitland (Nov 26, 2009)

Good to have you and PM your email Brother if you would like to be put on 148's email list. We have a tom of young Brotehrs who hang out quite often and beer is one of the top subjects next to Masonry, we would love to have you. Maybe you could some help with some degree work as well from time to time.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Nov 26, 2009)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## TCShelton (Nov 26, 2009)

Welcome.  Right down the road from several of us.


----------



## Txmason32 (Mar 25, 2010)

what a great lodge smithfield has ... lots of history and has that small town lodge feel even though surrounded by larger towns now ... the cemetary behind the lodge is so amazing cause it and the lodge tell the story of the men who built that town so long ago and thru out the years ... 

Godspeed Brother


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Mar 25, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Casey (Mar 28, 2010)

Hola!


----------

